# '95 Coolant Leak on Engine... Help!!!



## ramccombs (Feb 5, 2005)

I recently replaced the radiator, radiator hoses, and the water pump. A few days after replacing these components I noticed radiator coolant on the transmission and under the car. I can see radiator fluid on the engine and transmission, but cannot tell where it is coming from. It appears to be coming from somewhere near the top of the engine, though. Anyone have any ideas and what it might cost to repair at a shop?

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Check around the thermostat housing, where the lower water hose and the water pump pipe hose both go into the engine. There are three different gaskets at that junction plus the two hose connections. You should drain the cooling system down a bit and then pull both hoses off to check them inside for swelling or cracks as well as corrosion on the water necks. You may need to replace a hose or two but also consider replacing the thermostat with a new Nissan part at this time if you haven't already and applying new liquid gasket (RTV Silicone) to the housing. Then torque the bolts to 4.7-5.5 ft/lb (M6) or 12-14 ft/lb (M8). Retighten the hose clamps and refill the cooling system. Finally run the engine for a few minutes and check for leaks.

Troy


----------

